# any coders in Paris, TN...?



## veggiecow (Oct 28, 2009)

This is a shot in the dark question. I was wondering if there are any coders in Paris, TN on here (certified and/or experienced)? Thanks!


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Oct 28, 2009)

Didn't even know there was a Paris in TN. Learned something new!!!


----------



## punkyboo (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm not in Paris, TN, but I wish I was...it's cold up here in MO!!!

Hope you get some responses...

~P


----------



## dcrawford/CPC (Dec 23, 2009)

*I am in Kentucky*

Can I help?


----------



## JS235 (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm recently certified and I'm near Nashville.


----------



## ChrisZim (Feb 1, 2010)

I am moving to the LBL are this spring/summer (about 10 mins from Paris). Can I be of help?


----------

